# Frikadellen - Hardware



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2013)

Moin,

da man immer wieder so schöne , appetitliche Bilder von Fischfrikadellen sieht, möchte ich auch gerne mal probieren, welche zu machen.

Ich lese immer wieder von "Fleischwölfen" und Mixern.

ersteinmal habe ich die Frage, ob ein Fleischwolf überhaupt notwendig ist oder der Mixer genauso funktioniert.

Was ist beim Kauf der Geräte zu beachten, wo erhält man die Wölfe eigentlich und zu welchen Preisen ?

Gruß, Rheinspezie


----------



## roki (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*

Hallo,
Fleischwolf ist meiner Meinung nach besser, du drehst das Filet (mit Speck)
durch die feine Scheibe, das bekommst du mit dem Mixer nicht so hin.
Es gibt verschiedene Preisklassen, mit Handkurbel oder elektrisch.

Gruß Roki


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*

Fleischwolf:
Einstellbar nach "Korngröße", wird durch Scheiben und Messer geschnitten, Drehzahl weniger hoch, dadurch weniger Erhitzung beim zerkleinern.

Optimal für grobere Farcen wie für Frikadellen.

Mixer:
Rotierende Messer mit hoher Drehzahl, Fischfleisch muss sehr gut gekühlt bis leicht angefroren sein.
Optimal  für feine Farcen zur Herstellung von Fischklößchen, asteten, Terrinen etc. (Grundrezept: 200 Gramm Fischfilet, 200 Gramm Sahne, 1 Ei, alles gut gekühlt. Filet mit Ei zusammen in den Mixer geben, gut salzen, pfeffern, mixen, bis eine glatte Masse entsteht und durch Eiweißbindung sich das "zusammen ballt", dann nach und nach die gut gekühlte Sahne unterarbeiten, bis eine glatte Farce entsteht, die man dann weiterverarbeiten kann (s.o.)..


----------



## Franky (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*

Antwort auf die Frage wo und was:
http://www.amazon.de/Gefu-GF14710-Fleischwolf-Gr-8/dp/B00008WXSM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1375192265&sr=8-3&keywords=gefu+8

Ich hab mir den gleich mit unterschiedlichen Lochscheiben gekauft. Auch sollte man ggf. ein Ersatzmesser dazu kaufen.
Unverwüstlich das Ding!


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*

hi,

beim zerkleinern im mixer oder aber auch in einer küchenmaschine mit messereinsatz besteht m.m.n immer noch die möglichkeit das sich eine gräte "versteckt" und nachher beim essen unangenehm stört.

beim verarbeiten der filets mit dem fleischwolf ist zu 99,9% garantiert das alle gräten zerkleinert sind und beim essen nicht mehr stören.

vorrausgesetzt ist natürlich ein filet ohne die rippengräten und mindestens dreimaliges durchdrehen  ( 4mm lochscheibe)

kleine fische, wie z.b. grundeln, lasse ich auch komplett durchlaufen. ohne kopf natürlich.









hier ist zu empfehlen die hackmasse mindestens 4-5 mal durch den wolf zu schicken denn die wirbelsäule der fischlein ist recht hartnäckig.

gruss


gruss


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*

achso,

hier noch das ergebniss:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3946162&postcount=169

#169


gruss


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*

Danke an Alle,

hier kann man eine Menge dazulernen ! |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## sprogoe (19. August 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*

hier nochmals mein Lieblingsrezept:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3158214&postcount=18

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. August 2013)

*AW: Frikadellen - Hardware*



sprogoe schrieb:


> hier nochmals mein Lieblingsrezept:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3158214&postcount=18
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Danke, Siggi.

Der Tip ohne Knoblauch kommt gut, da ich ihn wahrscheinlich verwendet hätte.

Bin Knobi-Fan ! :m

R.S.


----------

